

Blockbuster Rumor: Facebook Partners with Baidu to Enter China - klukoff
http://techrice.com/2011/04/09/blockbuster-rumor-facebook-partners-with-baidu-to-enter-china/

======
r00fus
_Yet like Google, Baidu has been unable to execute a successful social network
or microblog to-date. Hello Facebook, welcome to China._

Considering this from the article: _"Facebook is really on the eve of entering
China, the contract has been signed, with some Chinese partner who will build
the new site according to some model, but which will not completely connect to
Facebook.com."_

I'd say, it's still not clear that Baidu/Facebook will be able to execute a
workable social network (above board means monitored by government).

~~~
raganwald
_it's still not clear that Baidu/Facebook will be able to execute a workable
social network_

Pooling the effort of losers in a market is like having the second and third
place finishers in the hundred meter dash tie their legs together to run
three-legged and then challenging the winner to a rematch. (I think I first
read that comparison on Daring Fireball).

~~~
nano81
Facebook has never attempted to enter that market yet; I don't think that's
quite the same as being a loser in the market.

------
raganwald
If these rumours are true, FB will be deploying a new product for China. Is it
too cynical to remark that one of the motivations may be that the Chinese
government's ideas about privacy may be incompatible with the safeguards
against government snooping that Facebook has already put in place in the wake
of the recent populist uprisings?

~~~
aChrisSmith
I would be surprised if the Chinese government _didn't_ stipulate that the
social network would have back doors for "official business".

------
reso
Rumours only. I'll believe it when I see it.

